# Best Brush for Mineralize Skin Finish???



## Honeylust27 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi all,


I am considering buying a new Mac brush for my mineralize skin finishes and I'm not sure which one will do the best job.

I was thinking the Kabuki brush - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 31, 2009)

I would say either the Kabuki or the 134 (crazy expensive though!)

I usually use the 181 which is the LE brush, but I'm sure the 182 would work just as well! Hope that helps! : )


----------



## Susanne (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the 187 for applying MSF.


----------



## kariii (Aug 31, 2009)

182 (the kabuki one) is the best for MSFN and to buff it in.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 31, 2009)

I use these brushes for shimmery MSF's:

116 - it's a blush brush but works great
109 - highlighting brush. It's kind of like a skinny kabuki and works great too!
189 - face brush works really well. It's flat and chiseled so it's awesome for hightlighting
131 - duo fibre. This is the one that came out with Colour Craft. Perrrrfect for applying shimmery MSF's as well as mineralized blushes. 

I guess I reach for the 109 most often but I try to give all of them a go so that they don't think I have a favorite >_< For MSF Natural I use my Too Faced Kabuki, or Too Faced Flat Kabuki or the MAC Kabuki.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 31, 2009)

I use the 109 or a clean finger to swipe it on then buff it in with a little kabuki.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 31, 2009)

I use the same brushes for all my cheek products - for a sheer swipe of colour I use the 187, and for a more buffed look I use the 181.


----------



## Honeylust27 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks all for your suggestions!!!

I love to hear how everyone uses their brushes and it's great to hear of alternatives.


----------



## misspresh (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the 187 - it gives a nice soft effect. If I use a blush brush, it just looks like chunky shimmer, and not in a good way!


----------



## tarnii (Sep 1, 2009)

I use a long handled kabuki from Everyday Minerals, lovely and soft and great value for money. Having said that, I have just ordered a Mac 187 so it will be interesting to see the difference when this much hyped brush finally arives...I really hope it doesn't let me down....


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the flat top bronzer from crown...its the one brush I use everyday...I was just thinking last night that if I lost it i'd be doomed!


----------



## VickyT (Sep 2, 2009)

I like the Ecotools Blush brush- I pat the flat side of the brush against the MSF, then pat or sweep it on my face, still flat side down. By patting it on the MSF I don't collect too much on the brush, and by using the flat side the brush fans out and thins it out even more. 

I also like to use my 213 for heavy application/small area jobs, using the same technique as above.


----------

